# Help-2 Issues.!



## pronin2 (Jul 27, 2002)

hihave any of u tried a product called tummy tamer or ph relief? I bought some, but am afraid to try it. I was hoping someone here has taken this before!!! also-can baking soda cause relux to become worse? it seems like its been worse lately....thanksart


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

im sorry i have never heard of those two things and i also havent heard of backing soda makeing reflux worse. just that pepermint and smokeing will make it wose among other things


----------

